# Picnic and new harness! PIC HEAVY!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma's Park Avenue harness and lead arrived today. It looks so adorable on her. It's an interchange-a-bow style. It came with four different bows (one we bought separately) that can be snapped on and off. It's really neat!

We bike rode down to a pretty clearing in the woods right next to a lake and had an afternoon picnic. It was so nice. Gemma had a lot of fun exploring and sniffing every inch of ground she walked across.

Here's some pics of my little monkey, and a few of me with her:

I so pwetty.










Wat's dat?










Nummy gwass.










I's gonna gets it!










Wat'sup?










My pwetty new harness.










Peek-a-boo, Mom!










I is a spoiled monstah and I noes it.










I is tired. Can we go home now?










Me and Mom.










Me and Mom again. Gosh, she takes too many picters!










Gemma is passed out on the couch now still wearing her pretty harness. We had a fun day.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Caitlin, those pics are fabulous! <3 I hope you got one with a bug in it you can use for the June bug contest.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Caitlin, those pics are fabulous! <3 I hope you got one with a bug in it you can use for the June bug contest.


Thank you! Dang, I actually totally forgot about that! I will have to try for one outside tomorrow. There weren't very many bugs around there, surprisingly.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Omg she is so cute! Her harness is adorable too!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> Omg she is so cute! Her harness is adorable too!


Thank you! I love that I can change the bows for a different look.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That harness is really precious. She is just such a little doll. i am glad she's so cherished.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Thank you! I love that I can change the bows for a different look.


She is going to be a little princess lol!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

She is really cute! the harness looks so pretty on her!
Very nice pictures!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Finn said:


> That harness is really precious. She is just such a little doll. i am glad she's so cherished.


Thank you! She is cherished beyond words. She's my little angel. :love5:



carrieandcricket said:


> She is going to be a little princess lol!


Oh she already is! And she knows it!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wodjeka said:


> She is really cute! the harness looks so pretty on her!
> Very nice pictures!


Thank you! She really didn't like it at first but after about 10 minutes she forgot she was even wearing it.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Adorable as always!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> Adorable as always!


Thank you.  Just like Chloe!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh where do I start??? 

...first of all I LOVE your new avatar.

...second, I LOVE your new siggy.

...third, I LOVE pictures of adorable little Gemma,

...I LOVE that you are taking her out to enjoy the outdoors, it is SO important for their mental and physical health, good job!

I also LOVE how you call her your little monkey, that is Chanel's nickname as well. 

...and I LOVE the pictures of YOU, you look super duper pretty!!! :daisy:



...as you can see I gots lots of LOVE for you!!! haha :lol:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh where do I start???
> 
> ...first of all I LOVE your new avatar.
> 
> ...


LOL! LS, you always make me smile! 

Lol, I always call her a little monkey. I tell my boyfriend to watch the "little monkey" or take the "little monkey" whenever I have to go do something and can't watch her myself. I tell her she's a little monkey, too. My boyfriend thinks it's cute. 

Thank you so much for all the compliments.  I love taking her outside and I love being outside myself. The weather here has been awful all spring and it's finally just starting to warm up. I have taken Gemma outside at every opportunity we've had so far. She doesn't like when it's cold, cloudy, windy, or rainy (basically the whole spring so far!), but any day that the sun is shining we take her out or she comes downtown with us to do errands. I hope it continues to get warmer!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

What a little monkey!! Love that harness!!!


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

So cute!!! She's growing up so fast!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> What a little monkey!! Love that harness!!!


It's awesome! It fits her so nicely, too. I had my doubts that it would be small enough but it is and there's plenty of enough room to adjust it bigger so that it will probably fit her when she's full grown, too. I would highly recommend these harnesses to anyone with a small baby that easily gets out of everything.



ErinL said:


> So cute!!! She's growing up so fast!


She certainly is! But she will always be my little girl.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Baby doll!!!Beautiful!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am considering coming to Sweden and finding a Gemma look alike. I wouldn't take Gemma cause she has a good life with her mommy, but I want one that looks jut like her! Just the most adorable little girl in the world. And her new harness is gorgeous- it fits her wonderfully!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Baby doll!!!Beautiful!!


Thank you! 



pupluv168 said:


> I am considering coming to Sweden and finding a Gemma look alike. I wouldn't take Gemma cause she has a good life with her mommy, but I want one that looks jut like her! Just the most adorable little girl in the world. And her new harness is gorgeous- it fits her wonderfully!


Haha! She is the cutest little thing. I was so lucky to find her. I was actually going to get another puppy before I saw the ad for Gemma. When I saw the ad for her, I made my boyfriend contact the breeder immediately and she sent us more pics to decide from. We took the night to think it over, even though I was pretty set on getting Gemma and not the other puppy, and we reserved her with a deposit the next day. When we went to meet her and pick her up several days later, she was even 100 times cuter than I thought she was in the pics we saw! I was completely blown away. I'm so glad we were the first to contact the breeder and got to reserve her before anyone else had a chance. She is perfect!


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely pics. You both are lovely.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

To be honest, Gemma's parents aren't that amazing looking so I didn't expect her to be this adorable. Her two siblings were also not nearly as cute as her. She looks so much better than both of her parents, even though her mother is pretty decent looking. Gemma has her mother's head, but her muzzle is much shorter. Her parents have had one other litter and a couple of the pups from that one also turned out better looking than them too. They must be inheriting some grandparent genes or something. There's a picture of one of the previous litter's puppies all grown up on the breeder's facebook, and he is just so adorable. Cute like the mother, but cuter.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

briarrose said:


> Lovely pics. You both are lovely.


Aw, thank you.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww that is a very pretty harness. She is so cute.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aw she is SOOOOOOOOO pwetty!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Aww that is a very pretty harness. She is so cute.


Thank you! 



teetee said:


> aw she is SOOOOOOOOO pwetty!


Gemma says "Daaaank you. I know I am so pwetty!"


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Super cute! You probably talked her harness in another thread, but my life is crazy busy and I miss so much on here!  No "choking" with the style you chose? Does she pull on it a lot? I really want to get Odie a new harness, because everyone thinks she's a boy in her harley davidson one. We don't have a yard, and we have a small retractable leash that we leave loose when we go out, so she does kind of pull on it.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Super cute! You probably talked her harness in another thread, but my life is crazy busy and I miss so much on here!  No "choking" with the style you chose? Does she pull on it a lot? I really want to get Odie a new harness, because everyone thinks she's a boy in her harley davidson one. We don't have a yard, and we have a small retractable leash that we leave loose when we go out, so she does kind of pull on it.


Well, Gemma is not much of a puller at all. It's a miracle if she even follows me, lol. So I'm not sure how it would work for a dog that walks ahead and tends to tug a bit. I imagine it wouldn't be the best harness style for a puller since it wraps around the base of the neck instead of going under the front of the chest. There might be a little pressure on the bottom of the neck if your pup is a puller.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love her harness! I have the Park Avenue style for my dogs but I never got one with a bow. Maybe Penny needs a new one, she is jealous of Gemma's! 

Love your skirt btw, super cute.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are great photos. She's adorable  very pretty harness for a very pretty little puppy


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Just precious! I'm glad you're happy with the Park Avenue harness. I know that we love ours!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I love her harness! I have the Park Avenue style for my dogs but I never got one with a bow. Maybe Penny needs a new one, she is jealous of Gemma's!
> 
> Love your skirt btw, super cute.


The new interchange-a-bow style that she has is super awesome. It comes with three snap-on bows that you can change up for a different look. You can also buy tons more snap-on bows separately. She has all sorts of patterns and colors. They're fun!

And thank you! I love that skirt. It was my sister's, but before I moved away I made her a deal that I would trade her my mini Keurig coffee cup maker since I had quit coffee for her skirt and $10, LOL. She didn't really care about the skirt and she was in love with my coffee maker, so she was happy to make the trade. 



Audreybabypup said:


> Those are great photos. She's adorable  very pretty harness for a very pretty little puppy


Thank you! 



ljwilson said:


> Just precious! I'm glad you're happy with the Park Avenue harness. I know that we love ours!


Yes, it's fantastic! I wrote a thank you and sent pictures to Kelly because I love it so much!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Well, Gemma is not much of a puller at all. It's a miracle if she even follows me, lol. So I'm not sure how it would work for a dog that walks ahead and tends to tug a bit. I imagine it wouldn't be the best harness style for a puller since it wraps around the base of the neck instead of going under the front of the chest. There might be a little pressure on the bottom of the neck if your pup is a puller.


Oh, okay. Thanks! Might work for walks then when she doesn't pull, but when we take her out on our property, we like her to pull the retractable so she can have some "privacy" to choose her own spot. Haha.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Such precious pictures! The harness is perfect! See how much better those fit our little ones? So nice, too that it will grow as she grows!

That was such a lovely setting for your picnic and adventure. Beautiful!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she is adorable...always a joy to see her pics....and that harness is just gorgeous on her....

I think Gemma and Toby would make the perfect couple...two little darlings :love3:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pretty girl! Love the pics!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks! Might work for walks then when she doesn't pull, but when we take her out on our property, we like her to pull the retractable so she can have some "privacy" to choose her own spot. Haha.


No problem! I hope they can work for you and Odie in some situation. They are such cute harnesses.



jesuschick said:


> Such precious pictures! The harness is perfect! See how much better those fit our little ones? So nice, too that it will grow as she grows!
> 
> That was such a lovely setting for your picnic and adventure. Beautiful!


The harness is so great! Thank you so much for helping me decide whether to get one or not. I would never go with any other harness now. I LOVE that she's going to fit in it forever. I adjusted it to the largest setting and there's no way she's going to outgrow that!

It was a really beautiful spot. There's lots of serene lakes and forests here. When it's warm out, Sweden can be really beautiful.



nabi said:


> she is adorable...always a joy to see her pics....and that harness is just gorgeous on her....
> 
> I think Gemma and Toby would make the perfect couple...two little darlings :love3:


Thank you! Aww, I think they would too. Too bad they are a world apart!



hershey109 said:


> Pretty girl! Love the pics!


Thank you!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like it was a







day...awesome photos and btw I love the harness!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

lynx8456 said:


> Looks like it was a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! It sure was.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awww what a pretty girl you have Caitlin. And she looks great in pink.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

fayzoe said:


> Awww what a pretty girl you have Caitlin. And she looks great in pink.


Thank you, Fay! I think pink is definitely her color. 

Ruby is so pretty, too!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I just love love love that harness where did you get it I want to get one for Penelope she is such a little Diva she loves towear pretty things. Gemma looks like she was having a great time exploring they are so easy to spoil aren't they.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

momofmany said:


> I just love love love that harness where did you get it I want to get one for Penelope she is such a little Diva she loves towear pretty things. Gemma looks like she was having a great time exploring they are so easy to spoil aren't they.


It's from:

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. -

Yes, Gemma is totally spoiled! I just can't help myself. She is a princess and deserves to be treated as one!


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

ahhh she's so beautiful!!! I love her cute little face!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

AesirsAmanda said:


> ahhh she's so beautiful!!! I love her cute little face!!


Thank you.


----------

